# This all started with BARBIE LOVES MAC...



## greyredroses (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi. I'm Kesha.

New obsessee here. Making my 'rounds in the online MAC lover communities :]

Like my post title says, this obessesion started with the BARBIE promo. What sucks is that I was so late in visiting a MAC counter to buy things; everything in BARBIE is pretty much sold out. Which leaves me cold and shivering/starving for a fix LMAO! I think I'm going to just try and get over it though.

























I just recently started wearing makeup after 28 years on this planet. My friends have told me I have a natural talent for applying and choosing colors but I LOVE SUGGESTIONS. I'll def be hitting you well-informed ladies for e-pinions and sharing my teeny tiny collection that is (sadly) growing by the week.

So, just thought I'd say HEEEEEEY and see ya 'round!






EDIT: With this new info and finding out some MAC counters still have Barbie stuff, I can admit...I'M SOOO NOT OVER BARBIE. My search will continue!


----------



## Holly (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! MAC is actually going to be rereleasing the Barbie loves MAC collection n June, so you'll be able to get what you've been wanting from the collection


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome!  You'll find lots of other gals like you around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also missed out on a lot of Barbie but hopefully I can snag what I wanted when it's rereleased!!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really glad to have you with us, feel free to stop by anytime for your MAC fix.


----------



## greyredroses (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! MAC is actually going to be rereleasing the Barbie loves MAC collection n June, so you'll be able to get what you've been wanting from the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG. You've seriously just made my day. Just the info I'm looking for.

Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and, are the making anymore of the dolls in June?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 21, 2007)

better late than never.. you could always check the sale/swap threads and find some barbie stuff from members here.


----------



## greyredroses (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_better late than never.. you could always check the sale/swap threads and find some barbie stuff from members here._

 

Yeah, that was my plan. To track down all the BARBIE items and make it like a scavenger hunt but, if i can wait until June that's good too. I can have some fun with Balloonacy (on the March 30th <---PAY DAY).


On another note, HOW DO I GET POSTCARDS!? I've scoured the MAC site for a mailer request and I haven't seen anything. Same thing with the counters. I'm going to ask the MA's next time I visit but, just wondering if I'm missing something. I know I'm new so, maybe only the VIP girls get those?


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome!



​ 
I hope you find the items you are looking for when they re-stock.  One of MAC stores (either the one on 5th or the one in Harlem) told me they may get re-stocked in April.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greyredroses* 

 
_Yeah, that was my plan. To track down all the BARBIE items and make it like a scavenger hunt but, if i can wait until June that's good too. I can have some fun with Balloonacy (on the March 30th <---PAY DAY).


On another note, HOW DO I GET POSTCARDS!? I've scoured the MAC site for a mailer request and I haven't seen anything. Same thing with the counters. I'm going to ask the MA's next time I visit but, just wondering if I'm missing something. I know I'm new so, maybe only the VIP girls get those?_

 
if i were you i would scavage what you can here for barbie because its not sure what all will be avalible again in june. i duno if the whole collection will be avalible or just a few things..you can also check for postcards here too or ask mac


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## greyredroses (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_if i were you i would scavage what you can here for barbie because its not sure what all will be avalible again in june. i duno if the whole collection will be avalible or just a few things..you can also check for postcards here too or ask mac_

 
Good advice. Just gotta build up my little reputation and stuff


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 22, 2007)

hon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking forward to seeing u around the forums


----------



## greyredroses (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_





 hon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking forward to seeing u around the forums_

 
OOOOO, I love your signature!!!

So true in my case LMAO!

Today I went to work without a lick of makeup and with my hair all back and I had several people say "Are you okay, sweetie?" or "Are you sick or something?".

So much for my "natural beauty", right?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 23, 2007)

hiyeeeeee welcome. This site is GREAT!!! have fun and yeah i kinda OD'ed on Barbie too.. for some reason i want Malibu Barbie L/G but im not sure if i can pull it off lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## amoona (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey welcome! FYI the entire Barbie line will be back including the dolls. At least that's what my RM told me. And as for the post cards ... MAC seems to be skimping on those lately but usually you can find them at a counter, store or if you place an online order they usually put those postcards in there for you. Also if you shop at a freestanding store and you're in their database then from time to time they'll send you a postcard. In the past two years the only things that have been mailed to me are the booklet for the MSFs and a Barbie Loves MAC postcard so don't feel too bad haha.


----------



## greyredroses (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Hey welcome! FYI the entire Barbie line will be back including the dolls. At least that's what my RM told me. And as for the post cards ... MAC seems to be skimping on those lately but usually you can find them at a counter, store or if you place an online order they usually put those postcards in there for you. Also if you shop at a freestanding store and you're in their database then from time to time they'll send you a postcard. In the past two years the only things that have been mailed to me are the booklet for the MSFs and a Barbie Loves MAC postcard so don't feel too bad haha._

 
YAAAAAY! Thank you so much!!!

I _just _went and made my wishlist on MUA and everything. Now that I really concentrated on the line, this is what I really want:

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC: Barbie Doll
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC BEAUTY POWDER: Pearl Sunshine*
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC EYE SHADOW: Springtime Skipper
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC EYE SHADOW: Playful
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC LIPSTICK: Rocking Chick
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC LIPSTICK: Sweet & Single
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif]BARBIE LOVES MAC POWDER BLUSH: Don't Be Shy

* still available on MAC's site but I don't buy single items, only hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT] 
Swapping really isn't my thing though. I have such a small collection, I don't wanna give anything up! Except a JUXT eyeshadow that I settled on because SPRINGTIME SKIPPER was sold out. I think I will swap that one but, that's all.

...and thanks so everyone who welcomed me. I appreciate it.


----------

